
Instacart Workers Screwed by the Algorithm Are the Latest Gig Economy Strikers - smacktoward
https://www.thedailybeast.com/instacart-workers-sick-of-being-screwed-by-the-algorithm-gear-up-for-strike
======
planetzero
"Heidi Carrico typically made between $600 and $900 each week from the
grocery-delivery app. That was several app updates ago."

I had Adsense on my website several years ago and Google changed the algorithm
so I went from making $2000/month to around $300..and eventually nothing.
Should I have organized and gone on strike?

I never relied on that for my sole income and neither should anyone working
for sites like Instacart.

~~~
travisporter
In your case you could convince others online to stop using Adsense while you
look for another platform.

People will either find out the hard way this is not a full time job, or the
company will be convinced to raise wages.

------
gbronner
I'd assume that IC is running lots of different studies at any particular
time, and that pay rates vary by location and by person.

